# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Cabo San Lucas

## dalef

Planning a trip to Cabo next Spring for my wife and I which has to conincide with a business trip to Vegas.  This will be our once a year get-a-way and will replace our annual trip to St. Bart's.

Looking for a comparable forum and/or travel site to determine lodging and 
restaurants.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Dennis

Alanzie,

I don't think there is a comparable travel site anywhere like this one!

Tripadvisor was a decent reference when I went to Cabo a couple years ago.

Here's my review of our hotel.

Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach


Dining ideas:

French Riviera Restaurant

Mi Casa

Pancho's


If you want to break the bank, Charlie Trotter has a place at Las Ventanas.

We went to Cabo Wabo a couple nights and had a pretty good time. (mas tequlia)

----------


## Skeeter

Can't comment about Cabo (I just went through a lot of research on Cabo, but ended up booking SB instead).  I can give you some LV info though, since I just returned from a week there. The Palazzo is a pretty nice hotel, and relatively inexpensive for the quality. Charlie Trotters has a great fish restaurant there.  I walked through the Wynn, and that looked pretty nice also.

----------


## fins85258

I can beat Cabo if your looking for a laid back SBH type experience in mexico, try this one.


http://www.edenmex.com/

----------

